# Virtual Sessions and Training >  The Broad DAP Toolbox now available online!

## Mark Wamaling

The Broad has their Diversity Apprenticeship Program (DAP) Toolbox now available online.
https://www.thebroad.org/dap/toolbox

Institutions big and small can use the DAP Toolbox and benefit from lessons learned by program staff, partners, mentors, and apprentices which are articulated in the publication. People inside those institutions who are dedicated to moving diversity, equity, and inclusion forward can also find guidance in the toolbox. For folks who want to break into the field of art handling, the toolbox gives a peek into core skills needed, common tools, equipment, and materials, best practices, and tips from pros.

----------

